# Building Suppliers



## Div59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi All.... Looking to do some building work (patio,pergola etc) at my house near Roccaspinalveti and need guidance on building suppliers in the area. I'm interested in paving slabs, cement, timber etc who either deliver or I could collect when there with car and trailer...
Regards
Div59


----------



## maggie888 (May 16, 2016)

It's not really very close to you, but we have found DeCinque in San Salvo pretty good


----------

